# The REAL 2012 pricing... I just bought one. Today.



## 55reasons (Aug 5, 2011)

*PROOF*

I left no option off.
Special buying program below MSRP, so the same car would be a few thousand more on the dealer lot.

Read it and weep. More than expected, but still in the ball park:


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Hoooooooold up. Clearly it says you got the 19" wheel & bi-xenon package. I was told by many many many that the headlights we're going to be a delayed option. So please elaborate on when your vehicle is supposed to arrive, etc. etc.?? I need to order one then asap. :heart::thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

While I'm not doubting this is what you are paying, the invoice seems....fishy. Is this the invoice from a VW dealership or a third party seller? What's with the $750 additional charges for processing and such? Why is Switzerland mentioned at the top of the form? And what is "diplosales?"


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

http://www.diplosales.com/about-us.aspx?id=66


----------



## texasflud (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.vwwebsource.com/DesktopM.../2012/MY2012_Retail_Order_Guide_US_beetle.pdf


----------



## Rabbit MK5 (Feb 2, 2011)

texasflud said:


> http://www.vwwebsource.com/DesktopM.../2012/MY2012_Retail_Order_Guide_US_beetle.pdf


So you can't get xenons unless u get the Turbo? 

Sigh, the 2.5L gets the shaft everytime :thumbdown:


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

very cool :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

55reasons said:


> *PROOF*
> 
> I left no option off.
> Special buying program below MSRP, so the same car would be a few thousand more on the dealer lot.
> ...


So if I add up what you are getting using the retail pricing:
$29095 (turbo/DSG/sunroof/sound/nav)
$1000 xenon/19" wheels
$770 destination
I get *$30865* retail (which is a negotiable price) which is not really thousands more than what you're paying. It's only about $500 more.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Personally, I'm going for the turbo/manual/sunroof/sound/xenons/19s:
$26395
$1000
$770
Which totals just a little over $28000 MSRP. Which is about $500 less than what my GLI stickered for 6 years ago and I negotiated to $26500.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

texasflud said:


> http://www.vwwebsource.com/DesktopM.../2012/MY2012_Retail_Order_Guide_US_beetle.pdf


I haz a sad: no toffee brown turbo.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Nice. putting my order in as soon as I get back from LA.:thumbup:


----------



## 55reasons (Aug 5, 2011)

The 19" wheels are really horrible looking, even more so in person.

I ordered the 19" package to get the headlights, and I will be making a custom set of 19" wheels for the car when it arrives and will swap them out.

The 18" "Disc Alloy" is a much nicer-looking wheel in person, but it's only an 18" wheel.


----------

